# I need advice?



## muneca0813 (Sep 14, 2009)

I am 3 months pregnant, and I also have a 1 yr old. My husband works nights and im full time in school all day. Well he has it stuck in his head that I am cheating on him instead of being in school because at times when he comes home from work I am sleeping or are to tired to have sex. He doesnt want to be romantic anymore or anything, I feel like im just a quick nut and thats it. And lately hes been coming home later than usual, he is hiding his phone, or just coding his names on the phone. But then im the one that gets accused of messing around when i have never been unfaithful to him.Can someone give advice?


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

I think he is the one cheating.

Lay low, finish school, make a life of your own so you don't have to live with a cheater.

I would not have a another baby, but that is probably not one of your choices at this point.


----------



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

:smthumbup::iagree:


Sandy55 said:


> I think he is the one cheating.
> 
> Lay low, finish school, make a life of your own so you don't have to live with a cheater.
> 
> I would not have a another baby, but that is probably not one of your choices at this point.


----------



## foolz1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I cannot be certain that your husband is having an affair, however, something stinks about all the accusations. I have known of many men who do cheat when their wife is pregnant.

I have no doubt that you are tired, as when I was pregnant, I was exhausted all of the time. Are you taking prenatal vitamins? If not, you certainly should be.

The accusations against you sound suspicious, but without knowing the entire nature of your relationship, it is impossible to know for sure. I would definately be suspicious, though. As I have said before: you dont look behind the door unless you have been there.

I sincerely hope that I am wrong, for your sake.

(((HUGS)))

FZ1


----------

